# Asking a girl out



## cg1

Hi

Can anyone help me with some phrases to ask a girl out in German (with the English meaning too!), all examples appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Whodunit

I cannot understand completely. D'ye wanna have either some phrases how to ask a girl to make her want to go out or what you can ask a girl when addressing?


----------



## cg1

Hi whodunit

I would like to ask the girl to go out with me.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Whodunit

Oh difficult!
It would be easier if you'd give me the English ways to get a girl round to go out and I'd translate. Let me try:

Klassisch/Classical way:

Hast du heute Abend schon was (= etwas) vor?
means: Have you got anything planned for tonight?

Weißt du schon, was du heute Abend machen willst?
means: Have you got any idea what to do tonight?

Oder ganz einfach/Super-simply:

Können wir heute Abend ausgehen?
means: Do you want to go out with me tonight?

Wenn du vor einem Café stehst und du sofort mit ihr "Freundschaft" schließen willst/Being in front of a café and you want to "make friends" with her, following will be helpful:

Kann ich dir einen Drink spendieren/ausgeben?
means: Do you want to have a drink?

Darf ich dich zu/auf ... entführen?
means: May I take you to ...?

Und nun noch ein paar schmeichelnde Sätze, die vielleicht zum Erfolg führen könnten/Just a few flattery phrases that can take you to your aim:

So eine schöne Frau, so allein?
means: Why are beauties (like you) so lonesome (here)?

Können wir uns heute Abend vielleicht bei mir/im Café/beim Italiener/bei dir treffen?
means: What about meeting tonight at my place/in the café/at an Italian/at your place?

Darf man solch ein wohin hübsches Mädchen entführen?
means: May I take such a beauty (like you) somewhere?

____________________
I hope you'll hit your aim through my help. Good luck!


----------



## cg1

Hopefully she will be pleased with the effort, then all I have to do is try to learn some more German - I just hope she answers in English!

Thanks again.


----------



## Whodunit

Wait half a mo!

Do you know some better English ones?

And do you want the pronunciation?


----------



## cg1

The pronounciation is not a problem as i will be asking out using email!

Perhaps you could tell me how the following translate:

"Would you like to go horse riding/ice skating next sunday, then dinner?"

and 

"I feel great everytime I see you"

Thanks for your help


----------



## Whodunit

cg1 said:
			
		

> The pronounciation is not a problem as i will be asking out using email!
> 
> Perhaps you could tell me how the following translate:
> 
> "Would you like to go horse riding/ice skating next sunday, then dinner?"
> *Würdest du mit mir nächsten Sonntag reiten/Schlittschuh laufen kommen und danach essen gehen?*
> and
> 
> "I feel great everytime I see you"
> *Jedesmal, wenn ich dich sehe, fühle ich mich bezaubernd.*
> Thanks for your help



You're welcome.


----------



## GermanGirl

A few suggestions from an original German girl: Do not use lines that are as hackneyed as "So eine schöne Frau, ganz allein?", we girls are sick of pick-up lines like that.
And you better don't say "Jedesmal, wenn ich dich sehe, fühle ich mich BEZAUBERND". That means that you feel as if you yourself are kind of irresistable. Rather say "BEZAUBERT". That means that you feel (directly translated "bewitched") fascinated BY HER. (I assume that you want to tell her that you are fascinated by her, not that you feel as if everyone should be fascinated by yourself). Hope this helps!


----------



## GermanGirl

Trotzdem sehr gut gemacht, whodunit, besonders wenn ich dein Alter bedenke ;-)


----------



## gatoviejo

Hallo GermanGirl!





			
				GermanGirl said:
			
		

> A few suggestions from an original German girl: Do not use lines that are as hackneyed as "So eine schöne Frau, ganz allein?", we girls are sick of pick-up lines like that.
> And you better don't say "Jedesmal, wenn ich dich sehe, fühle ich mich BEZAUBERND". That means that you feel as if you yourself are kind of irresistable. Rather say "BEZAUBERT". That means that you feel (directly translated "bewitched") fascinated BY HER. (I assume that you want to tell her that you are fascinated by her, not that you feel as if everyone should be fascinated by yourself). Hope this helps!


Ich finde den Satz gar nicht soooo abgedroschen.
Wenn es sich bei der Angesprochen z.B. um eine Dame handelt, die vielleicht nicht mehr so weit zum Verfallsdatum hat und alleine, nur mit ihrer Handtasche bewaffnet, irgendwo in der Gegend herumsteht, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dieser Satz (charmant vorgetragen) sein Ziel nicht verfehlen wird.  


> Trotzdem sehr gut gemacht, whodunit, besonders wenn ich *dein Alter* bedenke


    Was  hat das Alter damit zu tun ???

*Who*- du hast es prima gemacht und *cg1* damit vermutlich sehr geholfen. Mir wären sicherlich nicht so viele Varianten eingefallen.

M.X.A.H.N.Y.  g@to

PS.: *Who*- sieh dir aber trotzdem noch einmal dein "1. Post" an. Das mit der Entführung des Mädchens klappt  nicht so recht (aber nur wegen der Wortstellung).


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Hallo GermanGirl!Ich finde den Satz gar nicht soooo abgedroschen.
> Wenn es sich bei der Angesprochen z.B. um eine Dame handelt, die vielleicht nicht mehr so weit zum Verfallsdatum hat und alleine, nur mit ihrer Handtasche bewaffnet, irgendwo in der Gegend herumsteht, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dieser Satz (charmant vorgetragen) sein Ziel nicht verfehlen wird.
> Was  hat das Alter damit zu tun ???
> 
> *Who*- du hast es prima gemacht und *cg1* damit vermutlich sehr geholfen. Mir wären sicherlich nicht so viele Varianten eingefallen.
> 
> M.X.A.H.N.Y.  g@to



Dankeschön. Was für ein Kompliment. Wann habe ich solch nette Worte das letzte Mal von einer Katze - oops, meinte natürlich Kater - gehört?



			
				Gatoviejo said:
			
		

> PS.: *Who*- sieh dir aber trotzdem noch einmal dein "1. Post" an. Das mit der Entführung des Mädchens klappt  nicht so recht (aber nur wegen der Wortstellung).



Meine 1. Antwort war doch, dass ich's nicht verstanden habe, welche Entführung? Hey, mir sind nur die Geläufigsten aus Filmen und anderswo her eingefallen und es war schon Mitternacht, als ich geschrieben habe. Daher entstehen auch Fehlerchen und unüberlegte Sätze...


----------



## cg1

Thanks for the advice GermanGirl, I would not expect anyone to be fascinated by me - everyone has their own opinion and people will think what they want to think 

If it is good then that is a bonus!


----------



## Whodunit

joeyoneill said:
			
		

> "ich mag dir sehr viel,ich will mit dir zusammen gehen!"



This girl would flee from the man!!! If trying German, then okay, but if a native would say it, no chance to make her feel for him.


----------



## Whodunit

"Ich mag dich sehr und ich will mit dir gehen!"

So, that is understandable...


----------



## cg1

joeyoneill, you are probably right about speaking rather than writing - I guess I will be spending the next few days practising the phrases I have been given!

Lets just hope I get it right!


----------



## GermanGirl

Hey joeyoneill, I totally agree with whodunit. If the guy is not a native speaker, it might be really cute, but otherwise... no chance!

An gatoviejo: Naja, ich muss zugeben, dass es vermutlich Damen gibt, die sich mit solch einem Satz einfangen lassen; aber es waren meine (natürlich subjektiven) Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen, die mein Statement unterstützt haben. Ich wollte whodunit damit nicht im Geringsten angreifen, sondern nur versuchen, cg1 noch weiter zu helfen und stimme dir zu, dass whodunits Tipps sehr ausführlich und gut waren. Was das Alter angeht: Meiner Meinung nach kann das Alter des Typen einen einen ziemlichen Unterschied machen, was solche Sätze angeht; und ich fand, dass whodunit die Situation fast völlig perfekt gehandhabt hat, was mich beeindruckt hat. Tut mir leid, wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist!

Hi cg1, I think it's really cute that you want to ask the girl out in her language and admire your plan to say it instead of emailing! I wish you luck!


----------



## gatoviejo

Servus Who-! 
Diesen Satz meinte ich.





> Darf man solch ein wohin hübsches Mädchen entführen?


Ich meinte auch mit deinem "1. Post", denjenigen, in dem du dich so ausführlich zu dem Thema geäußert hast ("Post" Nr. 4 in diesem "Thread").

Servus GermanGirl! 


> An gatoviejo: Naja, ich muss zugeben, dass es vermutlich Damen gibt, die sich mit solch einem Satz einfangen lassen; aber es waren meine (natürlich subjektiven) Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen, die mein Statement unterstützt haben. Ich wollte whodunit damit nicht im Geringsten angreifen, sondern nur versuchen, cg1 noch weiter zu helfen und stimme dir zu, dass whodunits Tipps sehr ausführlich und gut waren. Was das Alter angeht: Meiner Meinung nach kann das Alter des Typen einen einen ziemlichen Unterschied machen, was solche Sätze angeht; und ich fand, dass whodunit die Situation fast völlig perfekt gehandhabt hat, was mich beeindruckt hat. Tut mir leid, wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist!


Mein Satz sollte auch nur ironisch verstanden werden.  
Ich glalube auch nicht, dass du Who- angreifen wolltest. "Sorry", habe einfach deinen Satz *bezüglich des Alters * nicht ganz verstanden.
Who- ist vom mir ohnehin schon SCHLIMMERES angetan worden.   Stimmt's Who-???


Salu2 los 2 g@to


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Who- ist vom mir ohnehin schon SCHLIMMERES angetan worden.   Stimmt's Who-???
> 
> 
> Salu2 los 2 g@to



Ich hab einen "Schock für's Leben" davon, also danke für diese Komplimente, die mein Leiden von Gato lindern werden!

P.S.: Servus ist Latein und heißt Sklave, also willst du mich als Sklave betiteln oder dich mir unterwerfen?


----------



## Whodunit

Hey, your German is much better than my Irish! Look in Other Languages and see that I know the least sentences in Irish. Gàdhlig/Gaelige/Gälisch (correct?) is very unusual in Germany. The least people do speak it.


----------



## netguie2004

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Ich mag dich sehr und ich will mit dir gehen!"
> 
> So, that is understandable...


Besser ist, wenn man sagt, "Ich mag dich sehr und will mit dir gehen."

Grüße,
Jeff


----------



## Kajjo

netguie2004 said:
			
		

> Besser ist, wenn man sagt, "Ich mag dich sehr und will mit dir gehen."



Bis zu welchem Alter kann man die zweite Hälfte des Satzes so platt sagen??? Ergibt sich das nicht eher im Umgang miteinander? Na ja, klingt für mich auf jeden Fall extrem pubertierend... ich würde allen oberhalb von 16 strikt von solchen Formulierungen abraten.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

GermanGirl said:
			
		

> A few suggestions from an original German girl: Do not use lines that are as hackneyed as "So eine schöne Frau, ganz allein?", we girls are sick of pick-up lines like that.



Ja, da stimme ich Dir völlig zu, GermanGirl. Vielleicht (!) kann man das heute noch mit dem Wiener Charme des GatoViejo machen -- in Norddeutschland fällt man damit aber bestimmt sehr auf die Nase.

Kajjo


----------



## flame

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, da stimme ich Dir völlig zu, GermanGirl. Vielleicht (!) kann man das heute noch mit dem Wiener Charme des GatoViejo machen -- in Norddeutschland fällt man damit aber bestimmt sehr auf die Nase.
> 
> Kajjo


 
... tja damit ist's fürs erste vorbei. Herr Serafin (seines Zeichens Intendant der Mörbischer Seefestspiele) hat uns durch sein Outing vor einigen Monaten die "Schöne Frau - so allein" Tour gründlich vermasselt. Der Spruch gehört bis auf weiteres leider ihm - und vielleicht noch dem einen oder anderen Kaffehauskellner ... Auch in Wien entwickelt man sich weiter  

In diesem Sinne: g'schamster Diener und Küß die Hand die Damen, habedieehre und empfehle mich


----------

